# Thanks for all your help!



## afurr (Mar 4, 2009)

I just wanted to say thank you to everyone who gave me advice! I started talking to shelters and breeders about finding a puppy and everything just sort of fell in place. I'm picking up my baby boy on Aug 2 (he will be 9 weeks old) and he is from a reputable breeder close to my home. 

Now i'm doing my puppy training/behavior research







If anyone knows of any books or information I can be reading up on, that would be helpful. 

Again thank you all for your help in looking for my puppy!


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Congratulations on your new puppy! Can't wait to see the pictures!


----------

